# Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire



## bripat9643

More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.

_Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire

VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.

  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .

Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.

“The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.
> 
> _Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire
> 
> VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.
> 
> “The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​


Why are you celebrating?  Sick, man.


----------



## aaronleland

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.
> 
> _Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire
> 
> VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.
> 
> “The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you celebrating?  Sick, man.
Click to expand...


When you're trying to push a political point the more death the better.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Using Venzuela as a political statement for the US is just sick.  Our laws prevents anything like this from ever happening.  But the Corporations will still keep trying to setup the conditions.  It doesn't matter if it's an Obliarchy, Dictator or Corporate Republic, it all ends the same.  And some idiot from the right will jump up and call it Communism or Socialism.  Read a friggin book on civics why don't you.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.
> 
> _Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire
> 
> VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.
> 
> “The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you celebrating?  Sick, man.
Click to expand...

I thought only good things happened under socialism.  Why shouldn't we all celebrate this great victory for socialism?


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> Using Venzuela as a political statement for the US is just sick.  Our laws prevents anything like this from ever happening.  But the Corporations will still keep trying to setup the conditions.  It doesn't matter if it's an Obliarchy, Dictator or Corporate Republic, it all ends the same.  And some idiot from the right will jump up and call it Communism or Socialism.  Read a friggin book on civics why don't you.


The laws of Venezuela are supposed to prevent things like this from happening.  It is the socialist Utopia, isn't it?  The government of Venezuela has been working furiously to implement all the policies that snowflakes like you advocate.  Why don't you support its efforts?


----------



## bripat9643

aaronleland said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.
> 
> _Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire
> 
> VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.
> 
> “The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you celebrating?  Sick, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you're trying to push a political point the more death the better.
Click to expand...


Wasn't it Rham Emanual who said "never let a tragedy go to waste?"  

Your whine is amusing considering how you douchebags used the Douglas Highschool shooting to conjure up a huge rally to grab our guns.


----------



## aaronleland

bripat9643 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.
> 
> _Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire
> 
> VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.
> 
> “The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you celebrating?  Sick, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you're trying to push a political point the more death the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it Rham Emanual who said "never let a tragedy go to waste?"
> 
> Your whine is amusing considering how you douchebags used the Douglas Highschool shooting to conjure up a huge rally to grab our guns.
Click to expand...


I'm against gun control, and barely paid attention to the rally in the news. I had to look up who this David Hogg kid is everybody is talking about just a couple days ago.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using Venzuela as a political statement for the US is just sick.  Our laws prevents anything like this from ever happening.  But the Corporations will still keep trying to setup the conditions.  It doesn't matter if it's an Obliarchy, Dictator or Corporate Republic, it all ends the same.  And some idiot from the right will jump up and call it Communism or Socialism.  Read a friggin book on civics why don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> The laws of Venezuela are supposed to prevent things like this from happening.  It is the socialist Utopia, isn't it?  The government of Venezuela has been working furiously to implement all the policies that snowflakes like you advocate.  Why don't you support its efforts?
Click to expand...


You honestly believe I am from Vennie land?  You couldn't pay me enough to live there.  Pure Socialism is like Pure Democracy.  Neither can exist in large groups for more than about 10 minutes before both corrupt or change to something else.  Read a friggin Civics Book for crying out loud.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

aaronleland said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.
> 
> _Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire
> 
> VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.
> 
> “The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you celebrating?  Sick, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you're trying to push a political point the more death the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it Rham Emanual who said "never let a tragedy go to waste?"
> 
> Your whine is amusing considering how you douchebags used the Douglas Highschool shooting to conjure up a huge rally to grab our guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm against gun control, and barely paid attention to the rally in the news. I had to look up who this David Hogg kid is everybody is talking about just a couple days ago.
Click to expand...


If you hear Gun Regulation and all you hear is, "They are coming for all my guns" then you might be the reason they need Gun Regulation.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using Venzuela as a political statement for the US is just sick.  Our laws prevents anything like this from ever happening.  But the Corporations will still keep trying to setup the conditions.  It doesn't matter if it's an Obliarchy, Dictator or Corporate Republic, it all ends the same.  And some idiot from the right will jump up and call it Communism or Socialism.  Read a friggin book on civics why don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> The laws of Venezuela are supposed to prevent things like this from happening.  It is the socialist Utopia, isn't it?  The government of Venezuela has been working furiously to implement all the policies that snowflakes like you advocate.  Why don't you support its efforts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly believe I am from Vennie land?  You couldn't pay me enough to live there.  Pure Socialism is like Pure Democracy.  Neither can exist in large groups for more than about 10 minutes before both corrupt or change to something else.  Read a friggin Civics Book for crying out loud.
Click to expand...

Are you saying they don't have socialism in Venezuela?  You mean the government doesn't distribute the country's wealth for the good of the people?  Doesn't it run most of the industry there?


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.
> 
> _Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire
> 
> VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.
> 
> “The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you celebrating?  Sick, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you're trying to push a political point the more death the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it Rham Emanual who said "never let a tragedy go to waste?"
> 
> Your whine is amusing considering how you douchebags used the Douglas Highschool shooting to conjure up a huge rally to grab our guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm against gun control, and barely paid attention to the rally in the news. I had to look up who this David Hogg kid is everybody is talking about just a couple days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you hear Gun Regulation and all you hear is, "They are coming for all my guns" then you might be the reason they need Gun Regulation.
Click to expand...

Hmmm, no.  That's why we need the 2nd Amendment.  Gun regulation means they're coming for our guns.  What else can it mean?


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using Venzuela as a political statement for the US is just sick.  Our laws prevents anything like this from ever happening.  But the Corporations will still keep trying to setup the conditions.  It doesn't matter if it's an Obliarchy, Dictator or Corporate Republic, it all ends the same.  And some idiot from the right will jump up and call it Communism or Socialism.  Read a friggin book on civics why don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> The laws of Venezuela are supposed to prevent things like this from happening.  It is the socialist Utopia, isn't it?  The government of Venezuela has been working furiously to implement all the policies that snowflakes like you advocate.  Why don't you support its efforts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly believe I am from Vennie land?  You couldn't pay me enough to live there.  Pure Socialism is like Pure Democracy.  Neither can exist in large groups for more than about 10 minutes before both corrupt or change to something else.  Read a friggin Civics Book for crying out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying they don't have socialism in Venezuela?  You mean the government doesn't distribute the country's wealth for the good of the people?  Doesn't it run most of the industry there?
Click to expand...


It's not done for the good of the People. It's done for the good of a select few and screw everyone else.  The only building done there is the building of the offshore accounts.


----------



## aaronleland

Daryl Hunt said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.
> 
> _Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire
> 
> VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.
> 
> “The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you celebrating?  Sick, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you're trying to push a political point the more death the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it Rham Emanual who said "never let a tragedy go to waste?"
> 
> Your whine is amusing considering how you douchebags used the Douglas Highschool shooting to conjure up a huge rally to grab our guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm against gun control, and barely paid attention to the rally in the news. I had to look up who this David Hogg kid is everybody is talking about just a couple days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you hear Gun Regulation and all you hear is, "They are coming for all my guns" then you might be the reason they need Gun Regulation.
Click to expand...


I don't give a shit. They can come take my non-existent guns.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using Venzuela as a political statement for the US is just sick.  Our laws prevents anything like this from ever happening.  But the Corporations will still keep trying to setup the conditions.  It doesn't matter if it's an Obliarchy, Dictator or Corporate Republic, it all ends the same.  And some idiot from the right will jump up and call it Communism or Socialism.  Read a friggin book on civics why don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> The laws of Venezuela are supposed to prevent things like this from happening.  It is the socialist Utopia, isn't it?  The government of Venezuela has been working furiously to implement all the policies that snowflakes like you advocate.  Why don't you support its efforts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly believe I am from Vennie land?  You couldn't pay me enough to live there.  Pure Socialism is like Pure Democracy.  Neither can exist in large groups for more than about 10 minutes before both corrupt or change to something else.  Read a friggin Civics Book for crying out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying they don't have socialism in Venezuela?  You mean the government doesn't distribute the country's wealth for the good of the people?  Doesn't it run most of the industry there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not done for the good of the People. It's done for the good of a select few and screw everyone else.  The only building done there is the building of the offshore accounts.
Click to expand...


That's how socialism always works out, isn't it?   Some are more equal than others.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you celebrating?  Sick, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you're trying to push a political point the more death the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it Rham Emanual who said "never let a tragedy go to waste?"
> 
> Your whine is amusing considering how you douchebags used the Douglas Highschool shooting to conjure up a huge rally to grab our guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm against gun control, and barely paid attention to the rally in the news. I had to look up who this David Hogg kid is everybody is talking about just a couple days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you hear Gun Regulation and all you hear is, "They are coming for all my guns" then you might be the reason they need Gun Regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, no.  That's why we need the 2nd Amendment.  Gun regulation means they're coming for our guns.  What else can it mean?
Click to expand...


Are you aware that they had a pretty stringent gun control in the 1790s?  In order to have a Firearm, you had to be a Citizen.  Their idea of a Citizen was very narrow.  Here were the requirements to be a citizen.

1.  Male
2.  White
3.  Land Owner
4.  In good standing with the Ruling Government

There were gun roundups.  Mostly from British Sympathizers.  Our "Founding Fathers" were extremely paranoid about another Ressurection happening where they get the short end of the stick.  So much so that they even called a small group of people that refused to pay taxes on their booze a "Rebellion".  They put together Militias from 3 states only to find that all of the "Rebellious"  just moved to Kentucky from Pennsylvania.  But they wrote the history books and made it look more serious than it really was.  They left out the part where they confiscated guns as well.  Probably the really sad part is, Blacks that were promised land and full citizenship were granted neither and had their weapons seized.  That part was mostly left out of their history books as well.  

The Second Amendment was written so that only the Citizen in good standing would be armed.  It only applied to about 8% of the population in the 1790s and did keep the original US Government in power and tamped down the fears of the paranoids about the Federals taking over the states.  If ever there was a reason to rewrite the 2nd amendment, these would be some mighty good reasons.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using Venzuela as a political statement for the US is just sick.  Our laws prevents anything like this from ever happening.  But the Corporations will still keep trying to setup the conditions.  It doesn't matter if it's an Obliarchy, Dictator or Corporate Republic, it all ends the same.  And some idiot from the right will jump up and call it Communism or Socialism.  Read a friggin book on civics why don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> The laws of Venezuela are supposed to prevent things like this from happening.  It is the socialist Utopia, isn't it?  The government of Venezuela has been working furiously to implement all the policies that snowflakes like you advocate.  Why don't you support its efforts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly believe I am from Vennie land?  You couldn't pay me enough to live there.  Pure Socialism is like Pure Democracy.  Neither can exist in large groups for more than about 10 minutes before both corrupt or change to something else.  Read a friggin Civics Book for crying out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying they don't have socialism in Venezuela?  You mean the government doesn't distribute the country's wealth for the good of the people?  Doesn't it run most of the industry there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not done for the good of the People. It's done for the good of a select few and screw everyone else.  The only building done there is the building of the offshore accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how socialism always works out, isn't it?   Some are more equal than others.
Click to expand...


Nope.  Socialism, Communism, Democracy are all utopian ideas.  And they are all good ideas where all governments borrow from them in bits and pieces.  Most Governments are some form of Republics while others may be Dictators or Oblicarchs.  But Republics borrow from Socialism, Communism and Democracy and that is what makes them work.  The Dictators and Oblicarchs don't.  They work by fear and fear alone.  To what degree is the those 3 borrowed from makes up the different flavors of all republic governments.  The good news is, Dictators and Oblicarchs don't last long and cause a tremendous amount of pain and suffering in the meantime.  What you call "Socialism" doesn't have one ounce of socialism in it.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The laws of Venezuela are supposed to prevent things like this from happening.  It is the socialist Utopia, isn't it?  The government of Venezuela has been working furiously to implement all the policies that snowflakes like you advocate.  Why don't you support its efforts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly believe I am from Vennie land?  You couldn't pay me enough to live there.  Pure Socialism is like Pure Democracy.  Neither can exist in large groups for more than about 10 minutes before both corrupt or change to something else.  Read a friggin Civics Book for crying out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying they don't have socialism in Venezuela?  You mean the government doesn't distribute the country's wealth for the good of the people?  Doesn't it run most of the industry there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not done for the good of the People. It's done for the good of a select few and screw everyone else.  The only building done there is the building of the offshore accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how socialism always works out, isn't it?   Some are more equal than others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Socialism, Communism, Democracy are all utopian ideas.  And they are all good ideas where all governments borrow from them in bits and pieces.  Most Governments are some form of Republics while others may be Dictators or Oblicarchs.  But Republics borrow from Socialism, Communism and Democracy and that is what makes them work.  The Dictators and Oblicarchs don't.  They work by fear and fear alone.  To what degree is the those 3 borrowed from makes up the different flavors of all republic governments.  The good news is, Dictators and Oblicarchs don't last long and cause a tremendous amount of pain and suffering in the meantime.  What you call "Socialism" doesn't have one ounce of socialism in it.
Click to expand...


What are the good ideas in socialism or communism?  I haven't seen any.

Dictatorships and "oigarches," whatever the latter is, are not the only alternatives to socialism.  In fact, they are the end result of moving towards socialism, as we see in places like Cuba and Venezuela.

Your belief that Venezuela doesn't practice socialism is utterly hilarious.   Whenever another socialist Utopia swirls down the drain, the socialist claim "that wasn't really socialism."  "Next time we'll do it right."  When are you morons going to learn?

The socialist party leaders in Venezuela spout the exact same rhetoric as the snowflakes here in the United States.  The only difference is that there was no effective opposition to their bullshit there.


----------



## Mac1958

aaronleland said:


> I'm against gun control, and barely paid attention to the rally in the news. I had to look up who this David Hogg kid is everybody is talking about just a couple days ago.


That whole thing has been pretty funny.  Once again, nutters are making some unknown from the "other side" into a hero.

They just never fucking learn.  Never ever.
.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly believe I am from Vennie land?  You couldn't pay me enough to live there.  Pure Socialism is like Pure Democracy.  Neither can exist in large groups for more than about 10 minutes before both corrupt or change to something else.  Read a friggin Civics Book for crying out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying they don't have socialism in Venezuela?  You mean the government doesn't distribute the country's wealth for the good of the people?  Doesn't it run most of the industry there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not done for the good of the People. It's done for the good of a select few and screw everyone else.  The only building done there is the building of the offshore accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how socialism always works out, isn't it?   Some are more equal than others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Socialism, Communism, Democracy are all utopian ideas.  And they are all good ideas where all governments borrow from them in bits and pieces.  Most Governments are some form of Republics while others may be Dictators or Oblicarchs.  But Republics borrow from Socialism, Communism and Democracy and that is what makes them work.  The Dictators and Oblicarchs don't.  They work by fear and fear alone.  To what degree is the those 3 borrowed from makes up the different flavors of all republic governments.  The good news is, Dictators and Oblicarchs don't last long and cause a tremendous amount of pain and suffering in the meantime.  What you call "Socialism" doesn't have one ounce of socialism in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are the good ideas in socialism or communism?  I haven't seen any.
> 
> Dictatorships and "oigarches," whatever the latter is, are not the only alternatives to socialism.  In fact, they are the end result of moving towards socialism, as we see in places like Cuba and Venezuela.
> 
> Your belief that Venezuela doesn't practice socialism is utterly hilarious.   Whenever another socialist Utopia swirls down the drain, the socialist claim "that wasn't really socialism."  "Next time we'll do it right."  When are you morons going to learn?
> 
> The socialist party leaders in Venezuela spout the exact same rhetoric as the snowflakes here in the United States.  The only difference is that there was no effective opposition to their bullshit there.
Click to expand...



Cuba is a Dictatorship and always has been for the last 90 years or so.  Venzuela is also a Dictator.  There is nothing socialist about them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you're trying to push a political point the more death the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it Rham Emanual who said "never let a tragedy go to waste?"
> 
> Your whine is amusing considering how you douchebags used the Douglas Highschool shooting to conjure up a huge rally to grab our guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm against gun control, and barely paid attention to the rally in the news. I had to look up who this David Hogg kid is everybody is talking about just a couple days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you hear Gun Regulation and all you hear is, "They are coming for all my guns" then you might be the reason they need Gun Regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, no.  That's why we need the 2nd Amendment.  Gun regulation means they're coming for our guns.  What else can it mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that they had a pretty stringent gun control in the 1790s?  In order to have a Firearm, you had to be a Citizen.  Their idea of a Citizen was very narrow.  Here were the requirements to be a citizen.
> 
> 1.  Male
> 2.  White
> 3.  Land Owner
> 4.  In good standing with the Ruling Government
> 
> There were gun roundups.  Mostly from British Sympathizers.  Our "Founding Fathers" were extremely paranoid about another Ressurection happening where they get the short end of the stick.  So much so that they even called a small group of people that refused to pay taxes on their booze a "Rebellion".  They put together Militias from 3 states only to find that all of the "Rebellious"  just moved to Kentucky from Pennsylvania.  But they wrote the history books and made it look more serious than it really was.  They left out the part where they confiscated guns as well.  Probably the really sad part is, Blacks that were promised land and full citizenship were granted neither and had their weapons seized.  That part was mostly left out of their history books as well.
> 
> The Second Amendment was written so that only the Citizen in good standing would be armed.  It only applied to about 8% of the population in the 1790s and did keep the original US Government in power and tamped down the fears of the paranoids about the Federals taking over the states.  If ever there was a reason to rewrite the 2nd amendment, these would be some mighty good reasons.
Click to expand...

You're a fucking liar.
Free people were allowed to own guns.

Black history they don't want you to know - DailyKenn.com


----------



## iceberg

Daryl Hunt said:


> Using Venzuela as a political statement for the US is just sick.  Our laws prevents anything like this from ever happening.  But the Corporations will still keep trying to setup the conditions.  It doesn't matter if it's an Obliarchy, Dictator or Corporate Republic, it all ends the same.  And some idiot from the right will jump up and call it Communism or Socialism.  Read a friggin book on civics why don't you.


it's seeing the world for how it is, not how you want it to be.

we have laws to prevent gun violence.
we have laws to stop drug abuse
we have laws for just about everything and look at the shitpile we're now living in while we fight ourselves.

i'd rather the corporations did it cause i know they want money. period. when the gov does it, they want power and control and money. i can help move things along by what i buy and don't buy as where with the gov you get what you get.

as for calling people out with fancy names, both sides do that by the second. its just how we talk anymore and it sucks.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

andaronjim said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it Rham Emanual who said "never let a tragedy go to waste?"
> 
> Your whine is amusing considering how you douchebags used the Douglas Highschool shooting to conjure up a huge rally to grab our guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against gun control, and barely paid attention to the rally in the news. I had to look up who this David Hogg kid is everybody is talking about just a couple days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you hear Gun Regulation and all you hear is, "They are coming for all my guns" then you might be the reason they need Gun Regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, no.  That's why we need the 2nd Amendment.  Gun regulation means they're coming for our guns.  What else can it mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that they had a pretty stringent gun control in the 1790s?  In order to have a Firearm, you had to be a Citizen.  Their idea of a Citizen was very narrow.  Here were the requirements to be a citizen.
> 
> 1.  Male
> 2.  White
> 3.  Land Owner
> 4.  In good standing with the Ruling Government
> 
> There were gun roundups.  Mostly from British Sympathizers.  Our "Founding Fathers" were extremely paranoid about another Ressurection happening where they get the short end of the stick.  So much so that they even called a small group of people that refused to pay taxes on their booze a "Rebellion".  They put together Militias from 3 states only to find that all of the "Rebellious"  just moved to Kentucky from Pennsylvania.  But they wrote the history books and made it look more serious than it really was.  They left out the part where they confiscated guns as well.  Probably the really sad part is, Blacks that were promised land and full citizenship were granted neither and had their weapons seized.  That part was mostly left out of their history books as well.
> 
> The Second Amendment was written so that only the Citizen in good standing would be armed.  It only applied to about 8% of the population in the 1790s and did keep the original US Government in power and tamped down the fears of the paranoids about the Federals taking over the states.  If ever there was a reason to rewrite the 2nd amendment, these would be some mighty good reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking liar.
> Free people were allowed to own guns.
> 
> Black history they don't want you to know - DailyKenn.com
Click to expand...


In the Dutch Trading Colony in the 1620s, there were indeed Free Black Farmers.  As well as Free Cherokee Farmers.  But it started to get a bit crowd as more children were born.  The Whites made a deal with the Company whereas only the White Children would be awarded tracts of land.  The Blacks and Indians children could not claim the land.  Furthermore, the Black and Indian Farmers could not will their lands to their children.  At the time of the free black death, the land reverted back to the Dutch Trading Company.  It's part of my family history.  I had an ancestor come to the Carolinas as a Bonded Slave, worked for 5 years and gained his freedom and was awarded a tract of land.  He was killed by the Cherokee in 1624 when the Cherokee revolted over the whites rules of land by the Dutch Trading Company.  Your cite is so wrong, it doesn't even have a bit of truth in it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

bripat9643 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly believe I am from Vennie land?  You couldn't pay me enough to live there.  Pure Socialism is like Pure Democracy.  Neither can exist in large groups for more than about 10 minutes before both corrupt or change to something else.  Read a friggin Civics Book for crying out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying they don't have socialism in Venezuela?  You mean the government doesn't distribute the country's wealth for the good of the people?  Doesn't it run most of the industry there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not done for the good of the People. It's done for the good of a select few and screw everyone else.  The only building done there is the building of the offshore accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how socialism always works out, isn't it?   Some are more equal than others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Socialism, Communism, Democracy are all utopian ideas.  And they are all good ideas where all governments borrow from them in bits and pieces.  Most Governments are some form of Republics while others may be Dictators or Oblicarchs.  But Republics borrow from Socialism, Communism and Democracy and that is what makes them work.  The Dictators and Oblicarchs don't.  They work by fear and fear alone.  To what degree is the those 3 borrowed from makes up the different flavors of all republic governments.  The good news is, Dictators and Oblicarchs don't last long and cause a tremendous amount of pain and suffering in the meantime.  What you call "Socialism" doesn't have one ounce of socialism in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are the good ideas in socialism or communism?  I haven't seen any.
> 
> Dictatorships and "oigarches," whatever the latter is, are not the only alternatives to socialism.  In fact, they are the end result of moving towards socialism, as we see in places like Cuba and Venezuela.
> 
> Your belief that Venezuela doesn't practice socialism is utterly hilarious.   Whenever another socialist Utopia swirls down the drain, the socialist claim "that wasn't really socialism."  "Next time we'll do it right."  When are you morons going to learn?
> 
> The socialist party leaders in Venezuela spout the exact same rhetoric as the snowflakes here in the United States.  The only difference is that there was no effective opposition to their bullshit there.
Click to expand...


They aren't socialist at all.  You honestly believe that those elections are real?  It's a dictatorship.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Daryl Hunt said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm against gun control, and barely paid attention to the rally in the news. I had to look up who this David Hogg kid is everybody is talking about just a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hear Gun Regulation and all you hear is, "They are coming for all my guns" then you might be the reason they need Gun Regulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, no.  That's why we need the 2nd Amendment.  Gun regulation means they're coming for our guns.  What else can it mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that they had a pretty stringent gun control in the 1790s?  In order to have a Firearm, you had to be a Citizen.  Their idea of a Citizen was very narrow.  Here were the requirements to be a citizen.
> 
> 1.  Male
> 2.  White
> 3.  Land Owner
> 4.  In good standing with the Ruling Government
> 
> There were gun roundups.  Mostly from British Sympathizers.  Our "Founding Fathers" were extremely paranoid about another Ressurection happening where they get the short end of the stick.  So much so that they even called a small group of people that refused to pay taxes on their booze a "Rebellion".  They put together Militias from 3 states only to find that all of the "Rebellious"  just moved to Kentucky from Pennsylvania.  But they wrote the history books and made it look more serious than it really was.  They left out the part where they confiscated guns as well.  Probably the really sad part is, Blacks that were promised land and full citizenship were granted neither and had their weapons seized.  That part was mostly left out of their history books as well.
> 
> The Second Amendment was written so that only the Citizen in good standing would be armed.  It only applied to about 8% of the population in the 1790s and did keep the original US Government in power and tamped down the fears of the paranoids about the Federals taking over the states.  If ever there was a reason to rewrite the 2nd amendment, these would be some mighty good reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking liar.
> Free people were allowed to own guns.
> 
> Black history they don't want you to know - DailyKenn.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Dutch Trading Colony in the 1620s, there were indeed Free Black Farmers.  As well as Free Cherokee Farmers.  But it started to get a bit crowd as more children were born.  The Whites made a deal with the Company whereas only the White Children would be awarded tracts of land.  The Blacks and Indians children could not claim the land.  Furthermore, the Black and Indian Farmers could not will their lands to their children.  At the time of the free black death, the land reverted back to the Dutch Trading Company.  It's part of my family history.  I had an ancestor come to the Carolinas as a Bonded Slave, worked for 5 years and gained his freedom and was awarded a tract of land.  He was killed by the Cherokee in 1624 when the Cherokee revolted over the whites rules of land by the Dutch Trading Company.  Your cite is so wrong, it doesn't even have a bit of truth in it.
Click to expand...

You calling those black people, liars?


----------



## BluesLegend

MS13 hacks and shoots 12 to death with machetes and pistols...wait for it...in Las Vegas, dumps the bodies all over the valley.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ah...isn't Socialism grand?


----------



## iceberg

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ah...isn't Socialism grand?


several grand actually.

and that's just for a loaf of bread.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

iceberg said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...isn't Socialism grand?
> 
> 
> 
> several grand actually.
> 
> and that's just for a loaf of bread.
Click to expand...


It wasn't that long ago the left loons were pointing at Venezuela and saying "see it does work"

We tired to tell them


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying they don't have socialism in Venezuela?  You mean the government doesn't distribute the country's wealth for the good of the people?  Doesn't it run most of the industry there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not done for the good of the People. It's done for the good of a select few and screw everyone else.  The only building done there is the building of the offshore accounts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how socialism always works out, isn't it?   Some are more equal than others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Socialism, Communism, Democracy are all utopian ideas.  And they are all good ideas where all governments borrow from them in bits and pieces.  Most Governments are some form of Republics while others may be Dictators or Oblicarchs.  But Republics borrow from Socialism, Communism and Democracy and that is what makes them work.  The Dictators and Oblicarchs don't.  They work by fear and fear alone.  To what degree is the those 3 borrowed from makes up the different flavors of all republic governments.  The good news is, Dictators and Oblicarchs don't last long and cause a tremendous amount of pain and suffering in the meantime.  What you call "Socialism" doesn't have one ounce of socialism in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are the good ideas in socialism or communism?  I haven't seen any.
> 
> Dictatorships and "oigarches," whatever the latter is, are not the only alternatives to socialism.  In fact, they are the end result of moving towards socialism, as we see in places like Cuba and Venezuela.
> 
> Your belief that Venezuela doesn't practice socialism is utterly hilarious.   Whenever another socialist Utopia swirls down the drain, the socialist claim "that wasn't really socialism."  "Next time we'll do it right."  When are you morons going to learn?
> 
> The socialist party leaders in Venezuela spout the exact same rhetoric as the snowflakes here in the United States.  The only difference is that there was no effective opposition to their bullshit there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't socialist at all.  You honestly believe that those elections are real?  It's a dictatorship.
Click to expand...


There's no law of economics that says a dictatorship can't be socialist.  That's pure communist propaganda.  In fact, the term "democratic socialism" is an oxymoron.  It's a triangle with four sides.  Going down the road to socialism means going down the road to dictatorship. When the government is the only employer, it has total control over you.  Without an independent means of supporting yourself, there is no way to resist a socialist government.  They own you.

That's what the people of Venezuela are learning - at least the smarter ones, at any rate.  The dumbasses are like you believe socialism can be made to work.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Daryl Hunt said:


> Using Venzuela as a political statement for the US is just sick.  Our laws prevents anything like this from ever happening.  But the Corporations will still keep trying to setup the conditions.  It doesn't matter if it's an Obliarchy, Dictator or Corporate Republic, it all ends the same.  And some idiot from the right will jump up and call it Communism or Socialism.  Read a friggin book on civics why don't you.



The state is taking over the corporations in venezuela.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

andaronjim said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you hear Gun Regulation and all you hear is, "They are coming for all my guns" then you might be the reason they need Gun Regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, no.  That's why we need the 2nd Amendment.  Gun regulation means they're coming for our guns.  What else can it mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you aware that they had a pretty stringent gun control in the 1790s?  In order to have a Firearm, you had to be a Citizen.  Their idea of a Citizen was very narrow.  Here were the requirements to be a citizen.
> 
> 1.  Male
> 2.  White
> 3.  Land Owner
> 4.  In good standing with the Ruling Government
> 
> There were gun roundups.  Mostly from British Sympathizers.  Our "Founding Fathers" were extremely paranoid about another Ressurection happening where they get the short end of the stick.  So much so that they even called a small group of people that refused to pay taxes on their booze a "Rebellion".  They put together Militias from 3 states only to find that all of the "Rebellious"  just moved to Kentucky from Pennsylvania.  But they wrote the history books and made it look more serious than it really was.  They left out the part where they confiscated guns as well.  Probably the really sad part is, Blacks that were promised land and full citizenship were granted neither and had their weapons seized.  That part was mostly left out of their history books as well.
> 
> The Second Amendment was written so that only the Citizen in good standing would be armed.  It only applied to about 8% of the population in the 1790s and did keep the original US Government in power and tamped down the fears of the paranoids about the Federals taking over the states.  If ever there was a reason to rewrite the 2nd amendment, these would be some mighty good reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a fucking liar.
> Free people were allowed to own guns.
> 
> Black history they don't want you to know - DailyKenn.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Dutch Trading Colony in the 1620s, there were indeed Free Black Farmers.  As well as Free Cherokee Farmers.  But it started to get a bit crowd as more children were born.  The Whites made a deal with the Company whereas only the White Children would be awarded tracts of land.  The Blacks and Indians children could not claim the land.  Furthermore, the Black and Indian Farmers could not will their lands to their children.  At the time of the free black death, the land reverted back to the Dutch Trading Company.  It's part of my family history.  I had an ancestor come to the Carolinas as a Bonded Slave, worked for 5 years and gained his freedom and was awarded a tract of land.  He was killed by the Cherokee in 1624 when the Cherokee revolted over the whites rules of land by the Dutch Trading Company.  Your cite is so wrong, it doesn't even have a bit of truth in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You calling those black people, liars?
Click to expand...


No just you and your whitey buddies that seem to come up with this crap.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Venezuela Needs More Gun Control!*


----------



## BlindBoo

Trumps/Russia's vision for America.

Lying populist message to win an election and then it becomes a two bit dictatorship.  Damn them and their precious (oil).


----------



## Daryl Hunt

The Original Tree said:


> *Venezuela Needs More Gun Control!*



Venezuela needs to have it's leaders put in prison and to have fair elections for the first time in it's history along with a decent constitution.


----------



## OnePercenter

bripat9643 said:


> More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.
> 
> _Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire
> 
> VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.
> 
> “The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​




Venezuela is a third world country.

Why are you intentionally trying to link what happens in a third world country using Putin keywords like "snowflake"?

Canada should deport you to Russia where you belong and the USMB should start posting IP addresses in every post.


----------



## Theowl32

If it only happened to the people who use to be middle class, but are now in fact poor, the left like that pathetic redskin and aaronland do not give a flying fuck. Which means no pathetic rich left wing white (or rich black leftist) give shit.


----------



## bripat9643

BlindBoo said:


> Trumps/Russia's vision for America.
> 
> Lying populist message to win an election and then it becomes a two bit dictatorship.  Damn them and their precious (oil).



What did they lie about?  The said the were going to redistribute the wealth, and implement socialism.  What you are seeing now is the result.  Two bitdictatorships are the inevitable result of socialism. 

Just like here, Venezuela is full of morons who believe socialism can produce prosperity.  Now matter how many times it fails, morons like you don't get the point.


----------



## bripat9643

Daryl Hunt said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Venezuela Needs More Gun Control!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela needs to have it's leaders put in prison and to have fair elections for the first time in it's history along with a decent constitution.
Click to expand...


True.  They need a constitution that protects private property and limits government to controlling crime and settling disputes.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bripat9643 said:


> More good news from the snowflake Utopia of Venezuela.  That's what all these leftwingers are pushing us towards.
> 
> _Sixty eight killed in Venezuelan police station riot and fire
> 
> VALENCIA, Venezuela (Reuters) - Rioting and a fire in the cells of a Venezuelan police station in the central city of Valencia killed 68 people on Wednesday, according to the government and witnesses.
> 
> .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
> 
> Families hoping for news outside the police station were dispersed with tear gas and authorities did not give information until late into the evening.
> 
> “The State Prosecutor’s Office guarantees to deepen investigations to immediately clarify what happened in these painful events that have left dozens of Venezuelan families in mourning,” said Chief Prosecutor Tarek William Saab on Twitter._​


It's not because all the cities in Venezuela are controlled by leftists.  No cities are controlled by right wingers, so there is nothing to compare it to.  Conclusion, it's not because they are all controlled by commies.  If we did commie shit here, THIS TIME it would work.  We would do it better.






Fucking commies.  They will not rest until you are destroyed.  The only solution to the commie infestation is usually a final solution.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Theowl32 said:


> If it only happened to the people who use to be middle class, but are now in fact poor, the left like that pathetic redskin and aaronland do not give a flying fuck. Which means no pathetic rich left wing white (or rich black leftist) give shit.



I give up on you people.  I guess Trump and his cronies would be considered Lefties since it's wall about power and riches for them and be damned to everyone else.  Newsflash:  Corruption doesn't know politics.  It uses polotics for it's own ends.  Read a friggin book.


----------

